# hi member!



## eddy04 (Jul 1, 2007)

our community can give me a loan?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

eddy04 said:


> our community can give me a loan?



Eddy, when we give knowledge on this forum it's forever, not just on loan.


----------

